# Pregnancy after d&e



## hokiemom

I had a missed miscarriage in October and ended up having a d&e late in the month. I got my period back about a month after the procedure so we started trying again in December. We got pregnant again right away and I'm about 5 1/2 weeks pregnant. I'm more nervous and scared then excited. I find myself worrying like crazy because I don't seem to have a lot of symptoms as of right now. I'm a little more tired, but that could be due to the holidays. I don't have morning sickness (kind of crazy, but I would be more comforted if I did have morning sickness). 

If you got pregnant soon after a d&c/e, what was your experience? Did everything go smoothly?

Thanks for any input and I'm hoping for positive tests for all of you who are trying right now. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## flou

Congratulations on your new little bean and i hope its a sticky one. I had a mc last month but i was lucky not to need a d&c so i dont know much about pregnancy after a d&c. I just wanted to say congratulations and i hope you have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## hokiemom

Thanks so much for the respsonse. I really hope this one sticks too!!! I'm so sorry you had to experience a loss as well. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## ready4family

Congratulations!!! I've heard of MANY women that went on to have a H&H baby 9 months later, after having a D&C. I had a D&C on 12/21, hoping to be as lucky as you to conceive so quick!!


----------



## hokiemom

I hope it happens for you just as fast too. I wasn't sure I was ready to try again, but I didn't know how long it would take either. I'm so glad/relieved that you've known women who have gone on to have good pregnancies. I'm sorry you had to go through a loss, but I'm sending you good vibes for your next pregnancy :)


----------



## meeky81

Hi there

No words of advise, but wanted to say I'm in exactly the same boat and CANNOT stop worrying.

I've got a scan on the 12th of Jan (at around 7 weeks) and it feels like an absolute life time away. I had a scan at 5wk 6 days and no fetal pole yet - so worrying even more!!

I can't enjoy this pregnancy atall, as I don't want to let myself get attached or make it seem real, i guess as a self defence mechanism, if I lose it :cry:

I find myself thinking I'm never going to have a baby and "knowing" there's something wrong with me.

When we were pregnant the first time, it was such a happy and amazing time, but this time I'm trying to feel nothing....and I hate that....but I just can't look past each day :cry:

Big hugs, and fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## hokiemom

Meeky81, your feelings are my feelings exactly. I find myself not getting excited or getting my hopes up. Sounds weird, but with our first child I cursed morning sickness. This time, every twinge of sickness makes me a little more relieved. Every bit of bloating makes me think things are "normal". I go for our 1st appt. on the 15th. Almost 2 weeks away and that seems like forever. I'm so nervous about the appt., but I also just want it to be over. I think I'll be nervous until I'm holding my baby in my arms. Good luck with your upcoming appt. Keep us updated :)


----------



## Rachael_89

Hey everyone, I had a d&e in June this year & im wanting to start trying to conceive again. can I ask anyone how long its taken them to fall pregnant after a d&e? I really want a baby again.. :(


----------



## ready4family

Rachael, after mine in late December, I had a chemical in Feb but conceived again the next cycle and am now a month away from having my little girl! It helped that I had a lot of O symptoms and timed things just right :D Best of luck to you!


----------



## LeahLou

This is really encouraging as I just had a d&e today. We can't try for at least 6 months but thanks for sharing and congrats!! I can't imagine how you feel/how I'll feel when pregnant again. Like meeky said, it'll be hard to enjoy it after the losses we've all had. So happy for you :)


----------



## ready4family

Thanks leah! Prayers for a quick recovery for you :) Enjoy each other and work toward some goals for yourself. Time will fly,you'll see!


----------



## meeky81

Hey ladies, wanted to uodate for anyone who reads this thread at a later date!

My miracle bubs was born a healthy 9lb 7 on August the 26th and is currently fast asleep on mu chest xxx

Best of luck and well wishes x


----------

